# Prawn crackers



## Bob700 (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi
Could anyone tell me if prawn crackers are high in carbs


----------



## Docb (Sep 30, 2019)

If you put "ITEM NUTRITION" into google you usually get the answer to a carb query.  

"Prawn cracker nutrition"  returns 68.2g carbohydrate per 100g for the tesco version.  I would call that high in carbs especially if you eat them by the bagfull.


----------



## Bob700 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for the info very helpful, I won't be eating them again


----------

